
Covid-19 Flat-Packed Intubation Protection Boxes – Covidbox.org - jonathannorris
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/31/startup-group-works-to-get-flat-packed-protective-boxes-to-frontline-covid-19-medical-workers/
======
jonathannorris
We've been working with an amazing group of Doctors and Volunteers for the
past week to prototype and produce a flat-packable plastic box to protect
medical workers while intubating COVID-19 patients.

We are starting to mass-produce these boxes and would like to get them out to
as many Hospitals as possible.

Thanks to Darrell and TechCrunch for covering the effort so quickly!

covidbox.org

